# non asbestos joint runner



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

I thought I had retired last summer and started giving away all my tools. I gave away my last asbestos joint runner, so I ordered one that looks like a piece of nylon rope.... In the days of yesteryear we had to oil the joint runner. Doe's anyone know if I have to oil this new non asbestos type?
Lucky Jack


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

He's a Ma plumber, that's alright with me. Loo


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks plumbdrum, I picked up an old joint runner from a friend and now I can feel comfortable about teaching new students how to caulk a horizontal joint. I spent my first 20 years of plumbing in Hyannis, still the greatest place i've ever worked!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

No oil needed... But it does help in my opinion.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Lucky Jack said:


> Thanks plumbdrum, I picked up an old joint runner from a friend and now I can feel comfortable about teaching new students how to caulk a horizontal joint. I spent my first 20 years of plumbing in Hyannis, still the greatest place i've ever worked!












I'd like to hear you say, "Park the car in Harvard yard." .....:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Lucky Jack said:


> Thanks plumbdrum, I picked up an old joint runner from a friend and now I can feel comfortable about teaching new students how to caulk a horizontal joint. I spent my first 20 years of plumbing in Hyannis, still the greatest place i've ever worked!



Nice place, visited many times


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wicked pissa


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

When I parked the car in the Harvard Yard I wound up with a thumpah on my bumpah!...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lucky Jack said:


> When I parked the car in the Harvard Yard I wound up with a thumpah on my bumpah!...


Yeah they don't know how to drive in Boston and they're all drunks.


----------

